# Puppys I'm Selling....



## Chiwaluv (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi, Everyone,

I just wanted to share photos of my little darling's I'm selling.... you can find out more about them on my Web site:

www.chiwaluvchihuahuas.freeservers.com


CUTE UH???? :wave: [/b]


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:shock: OMG I love that 2nd one (well both) BuT I WANT IT!!!! Where do you live????? I am going to go see the website.......


----------



## Chiwaluv (Apr 29, 2004)

*Where we are Located*

Hi Tracie

We Are located in Ogden, Utah.....about an hour away from SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH..... :wink: 


My Web site will give you all the information you need.....email address , etc.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I tried your email link and I get an error page....... I don't see any prices on your page :? All your Chi's are soooo beautiful.... I LOVE the blues!!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

wow beautiful pups!


----------



## Chiwaluv (Apr 29, 2004)

*Email*

Traci,

Send me an email at :


[email protected]


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow those are some pretty pups! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgggggggggg id die for a pup like that!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

cute little ears! awwwwwwwwwwwww :shock:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what cuties I wish I didnt live so far


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Gosh they are very pretty.
I like the second one best, too!
Is it a boy or a girl?
Hope you´ll find wonderful parents for em!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww they are G_O_R_G_E_O_U_S :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: Those puppies are beautiful!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! They are gorgeous! Lovely colors too!


----------

